# NAB 2014 video all about 4K and 8K



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

This years NAB Convention is all about 4K and even some 8K. At NAB they demonstrate and talk about a/v technologies we see 5 to 10 years in the future. NHK demonstrated there lens to screen solutions for 8K with 22.2 channels of surround sound that rocked the Las Vegas Convention Center.

This is something you would have to see to believe. Sorry they would not permit me to video the demonstration, but I shot in a small video outside the 8K theater... for your eyes only.

Check out my NAB 4K Vimeo here.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Can I ask what kind if camera you used to shoot this??? The quality seemed fantastic, video wise of course. I had it streaming off my iPad through Apple TV to my display which is a VT60 but man the video feed was fantastic.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Mike. It's Sony's new AX100 Ultra HD camcorder. Great camera and my life passion and career is photography, film, video and audio so I've learned a lot about how to set-up this very cool advanced camcorder to perform at its best for each environment.

I filmed most of it in 3840 x 2160p at 30fps and some at 1080p at 60fps and then converted it all to 1080p at 30fps.

This year NAB is all about 4K so get ready because 4K is coming to your neighborhood very soon.

-Robert


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I would love to attend one of these shows one day! If I could only get my wife on board. Yeah right! Thanks for the video


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Hopefully someday I will get to go to one of the shows. :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, It looks fantastic...4K is still too rich for my blood..:spend:..... Someday....:sad:


----------

